# Two Reviews for you all (Galco Sports belt & Maxpedition GearSlinger)



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I must apologize first I have needed to do these two reviews since the beginning of this semester. This semester has just be really pathetic……………

At the start of this semester I contacted “Old padawan” to help me order a Galco sports belt. The help I receive was truly top notch and Bill was able to help me out through all my questions. In the end I ordered the sports belt. Even with the fact that I’m a good old country boy who likes his belt buckles this belt was more then I even hoped for. It’s very thick, sturdy, and with a black finish it looks fantastic with a belt buckle. So far I’ve got lots of compliments on my belt and not a soul had a clue that I was carrying with it. It is one of those things that I would recommend for anyone who is looking for a sturdy belt to wear for any type of outing, whether that be formal or out and about on a camping trip. 

My parents for xmass offered to go in on a monsoon gear slinger by Maxpedition. Truly one of the best gifts I have ever received! For my everyday needs it holds of and then some. I carry this thing around campus with books, a laptop, all the mix matched stuff for classes, a nalgine bottle, and a Kershaw boot knife. No one so far has even whispered about my pack being more than a typical collage kids bag. To top it off it seems these types of bags are the new fad on college campuses so no one would question why I have a tactical bag for a school bag. I must say my back has been killing me for some time carrying around all I needed for school but since I got the gear slinger my back has not hurt from carrying a bag since. As for carry a sidearm in it well that is as simple as drawing from the small of the back. A quick zip of the bag and my sidearm is in my hands before anyone is any the wiser of what is going on. Even the people who know that I carry are none the wiser. It was truly worth every penny that I spent (even if it was more than any collage kid should spend on a bag!).

Well I better get back to home work but I wanted to make sure I got some reviews out there for you all. Any questions at all let me know and I would be happy to answer / help where I can.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

LoneWolf said:


> As for carry a sidearm in it well that is as simple as drawing from the small of the back. A quick zip of the bag and my sidearm is in my hands before anyone is any the wiser of what is going on. Even the people who know that I carry are none the wiser. It was truly worth every penny that I spent (even if it was more than any collage kid should spend on a bag!).


Carrying? College campus? :smt017


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Todd said:


> Carrying? College campus? :smt017


Sorry Todd I didn't take into fact how that came off. No I do not Carry my sidearm on campus at ALL. I was just thinking of another post that I read where someone was wanting a maxpedition bag where he could carry his lap top in... Just wanted to point out that I can carry a laptop + books and it holds up just fine. Exp when I use it every day. Sorry for the misleading....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying! :smt023


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Lonewolf, the products sound excellent. Do you have any pictures? I'd like to see that bag...


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

exercisemyright said:


> Hey Lonewolf, the products sound excellent. Do you have any pictures? I'd like to see that bag...


I actually forgot my camera at my parents place over holiday break but here is the address where I got mine (they have some pretty sharp pictures there)

http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=2&idproduct=11

Hope this helps :smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a Galco SB2 belt. It's an _excellent_ belt. :smt023


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

LoneWolf said:


> I actually forgot my camera at my parents place over holiday break but here is the address where I got mine (they have some pretty sharp pictures there)
> 
> http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=2&idproduct=11
> 
> Hope this helps :smt033


Very nice! I've got some sort of an addiction for backpacks and gear bags in general...



BeefyBeefo said:


> I have a Galco SB2 belt. It's an _excellent_ belt. :smt023


Maybe I should address this to the Galco guys, but what makes these belts exceptional? Are they just stiffer than norm?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

exercisemyright said:


> Maybe I should address this to the Galco guys, but what makes these belts exceptional? Are they just stiffer than norm?


I won't even begin to explain it, but I can show you where you look! :smt033 It's a stiff belt which holds the gun (in a good holster) nice and tight to the body. No sag. This belt has been awesome. Member _plentyofpaws_ has the same belt. Below is a thread that has a lot of info about gun belts (and Galco), and it was actually started by _LoneWolf_ as well. _Old Padawan_ (Bill) is a Galco employee, and that is who I always deal with at Galco. He's always a huge help and is willing to answer my questions. Excellent product and excellent customer service. Doesn't get much better than that in my book. :smt023

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15409&highlight=galco+beltman

ETA: I actually called Bill a few weeks ago because I need to send my belt in to get it shortened (lost weight). I've dreaded wearing a normal belt so bad that I haven't even sent it in yet! If I had the cash, I would have at least one of these for a backup. I will eventually be ordering more. A good gun belt makes a world of difference. :smt023


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

exercisemyright said:


> Very nice! I've got some sort of an addiction for backpacks and gear bags in general...
> 
> Maybe I should address this to the Galco guys, but what makes these belts exceptional? Are they just stiffer than norm?


I am not sure if this will truly answer you question but........ I'm an eagle scout and this belt when I first put it on truly had my mind racing with idea's. It is very thick and well maid making it so when my firearm is worn their is no sagging and I really didn't have to adjust it like I have to with a cheapo belt. If I had to turn around and use my belt for a survival tool I would never have a doubt in my mind that it wouldn't hold up. Hope this helped some...... :watching:


----------

